# Evinrude Bicycle



## John

Evinrude Bicycle
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAREST-Vint...395?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5653f7c5bb


----------



## bricycle

....they're still out there.....


----------



## detroitbike

*who here has an Evinrude?*

Who here has one of these bikes in ANY condition?
      Just wonderin.....


----------



## Nickinator

detroitbike said:


> Who here has one of these bikes in ANY condition?
> Just wonderin.....




Does it count if its imaginary? I wish I had the money for that.

Nick.


----------



## OldRider

As far as I know theres only one member with an evinrude, that would be Caralotta(spelling?). Pretty rare bird!


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Rarest balloon bike I know of!


----------



## babyjesus

*Evinrude*

My friend has a blue one which he said he would sell me on a monthly payment basis. We haven't talked about the price yet. It's beautiful though - for an ugly but crazy looking bike.  It'll take me a long time to pay it off no doubt but maybe in a year I'll have it


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Dude if I had a friend who would sell me one of those , I don't care if it took me my whole life to pay it off .


----------



## 37fleetwood

actually this bike has been available for a long time. it was offered to me, or anyone I knew who might be interested, back in November sometime. back then it could have been had around $12,000
I have tons of photos if anyone seriously wants this bike.


----------



## poolboy1

There are a few people that have them on here... I have seen about three of them.... I think it is way over priced. The one i picked up for my friend was $6000.00 and complete and in great shape.


----------



## rockabillyjay

I restored one for Jesse James. What a contraption those bikes are!


----------



## oldwhizzer

*evenrude*

I bet $6000.00 won't buy one anymore that was a gift! It would take twice that to pry mine loose very small numbers in the hands of collectors.


----------



## pelletman

I am always amazed at how the ugly colossal failures become the highly collectible stuff


----------



## bikewhorder

pelletman said:


> I am always amazed at how the ugly colossal failures become the highly collectible stuff




I couldn't agree more, Its an ugly and failed design, and collectors fall all over themselves to own it. It's stupidity in its purest distilled form.


----------



## Freqman1

Not my cup of tea either and not even on my top 100 list (it only goes to 10!). That said more than a few of these have popped up in the last few years. There was a restored blue one that ran on Ebay on and off for a couple of years for $12k I think and didn't get any takers. I, too, had a chance at this one last year and took a pass. I guess thats why they make different flavors of ice cream though! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

OldRider said:


> As far as I know theres only one member with an evinrude, that would be Caralotta(spelling?). Pretty rare bird!




No, he's not the only one. I know of a few people on here who have them......


----------



## OldRider

Thanks Catfish! I didn't know that.......


----------



## vincev

Wish they would have put a tank on that bike.


----------



## dfa242

catfish said:


> No, he's not the only one. I know of a few people on hear who have them......




I've had this one out in the garage for years...original paint!


----------



## chitown

*Nice Evinrude!*



widpanic02 said:


> Rarest balloon bike I know of!




Elgin Gull and the Death Bike are the rarest I know of with Evinrude & Bluebirds right behind those. 

All failed designs that were recalled. Speaking of recalls... I've got some vintage 1982 Tylenol pre-safety seal bottles, unopened if anyone wants to bid on them let me know... buy-it-now for $4,523.00

I'm also looking to unload some of these sippy cups: (warning: The ear on the bunny sippy cup can poke a child in the eye area while using the cup for drinking, posing an injury hazard.)

Starting bids at $8,356.03


----------



## dougfisk

dfa242 said:


> I've had this one out in the garage for years...original paint!
> 
> View attachment 87660




I like yours better.


----------



## bike

*I only know of one and the claim of another- SAFTICYCLE pre war balloon*



widpanic02 said:


> Rarest balloon bike I know of!




Scooter maker made some bikes as did simplex sevicycle- Servicycle had a double duty type fork- I believe post war- only seen 2.


----------



## bike

*I guess THECABE ought to change the mascott- Failed oddballs often top the list!*



bikewhorder said:


> I couldn't agree more, Its an ugly and failed design, and collectors fall all over themselves to own it. It's stupidity in its purest distilled form.









some of the most valuable bikes-  the early safeties with suspensions - brakes - drive systems-were failed oddballs- too expensive and too heavy- materials science really -because lots of those designs came up in the mountain bike era as INNOVATIONS but were just the same with better lighter materials


----------



## poolboy1

rockabillyjay said:


> I restored one for Jesse James. What a contraption those bikes are!




Was it blue?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Really?*



bikewhorder said:


> I couldn't agree more, Its an ugly and failed design, and collectors fall all over themselves to own it. It's stupidity in its purest distilled form.




Is any of this stuff "practical"? These bikes are amazing when seen in person. It's a part of the american dream to invent and attempt to make something different, better, cooler.... the fact that it is a famous brand name and have a suspension setup that is a design all its own (good or bad) is what adds to the value... it should fetch more then another Robin or Aerocycle or Airflow.


----------



## fordsnake

catfish said:


> No, he's not the only one. I know of a few people on here who have them......




Agreed, brwstrmgmt has 3 pristine Evinrudes.


----------



## catfish

fordsnake said:


> Agreed, brwstrmgmt has 3 pristine Evinrudes.




I know another person who had four of them at the same time.... There are more of them out there than people think. It's like Bluebird, if you count up all the ones that are known, and who has them. It's a long list. There are a lot of rarer bikes out there.


----------



## dfa242

Didn't last long - wonder what the price was...


----------



## bikewhorder

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Is any of this stuff "practical"? These bikes are amazing when seen in person. It's a part of the american dream to invent and attempt to make something different, better, cooler.... the fact that it is a famous brand name and have a suspension setup that is a design all its own (good or bad) is what adds to the value... it should fetch more then another Robin or Aerocycle or Airflow.




I didn't mean  to imply I didn't want one, I'm just saying it's stupid that's all.


----------



## rockabillyjay

poolboy1 said:


> Was it blue?





Yup..I've got pics around here somewhere!


----------



## detroitbike

*Evinrude inquiry*

Of the few I've seen, all but one had a broken fork.
  Is there a registry somewhere For low production (or Recalled/Defective/Prototype)
 bikes? It would be an interesting list!


----------



## tanksalot

dfa242 said:


> I've had this one out in the garage for years...original paint!
> 
> View attachment 87660





I cant believe I fell for that & looked ..


----------



## Boris

*Simplex bicycle*



bike said:


> Scooter maker made some bikes as did simplex sevicycle- Servicycle had a double duty type fork- I believe post war- only seen 2.




This is from the Simplex site. The last comment is from the grandson of the founder, Paul Treen. Sorry, I can't seem to find a better photo.
http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/index.php?topic=337.0


----------



## vincev

Cant see any pic.Do you have to be a member first?


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Cant see any pic.Do you have to be a member first?




Maybe you do. Here's the article that was in the thread.
Also posted in the thread is a quote from Ben Treen the grandson of Paul Treen, the founder.
 "According to my father, this was quickly abandoned after he visited the Schwinn factory, and reported to his father that there was no way they could compete. I doubt that more than a few prototypes were made. My grandfather never mentioned it to me."


----------



## bike

*I dont see a photo*



Dave Marko said:


> This is from the Simplex site. The last comment is from the grandson of the founder, Paul Treen. Sorry, I can't seem to find a better photo.
> http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/index.php?topic=337.0




maybe you have to be a member?


----------



## zephyrblau

I saw a red Evinrude last month. current owner says it was originally owned by Barnum & Bailey  
there's a joke in there somewhere


----------

